# CIC Special Service Utility help



## maxpol (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a 2011 BMW 328i with iDrive and NAV. I am new to coding so bear with me. 

What I did was open the CIC Special Service Utility, connect to the car and I clicked on Activate Video in Motion. After the CIC restarted, my Sirius radio stopped working. I now cant change channels on Sirius or get any sound even though I've got full bars. I tried setting the Video in Motion back to Disabled but that hasn't helped. 

Can anyone help a newbie out please?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## maxpol (Apr 20, 2014)

Update: I have let the car go to sleep for about 30 minutes and turned it back on and everything was back.

Mods, please close thread. Thank you.


----------

